# HEEEEELP! I want to buy a boat



## DOCOZZIE (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello all. I'm looking for a skiff that can bridge the gap between a microskiff and bay. Hoping to find something in the 17-19 ft range thats not too big to pole. I dont mind pushing a little harder on the pole as a tradeoff for a bit more comfort and size of boat. Usually flyfishing 2 anglers but want to be able to handle chop and take 3-4 for a joyride/sandbar/barhopping etc. Let me know if anyone has a boat they're trying to get rid of. Oh yeah, and my budget is $26,500. 

I looked at a new bossman tailspotter 17 and wasn't impressed. Layout was good but finishes were meh and it sat so low in the water that 3" chop was coming over the side. Didn't feel safe and definitely wouldn't handle your average 12" chop in any of Florida's bays. 

Boats I'm slightly interested in: Spyder fx19, Bonefish Bohemian 17, beavertails, east cape, maverick, ranger,.. etc...


----------



## DOCOZZIE (Jan 14, 2018)

Any news or thoughts on the Heron 18? Is it available yet?


----------



## SCFLY (Sep 20, 2016)

It's not available yet but as far as I know they're hoping to debut it end of month. Will be 30-35k boat motor and trailer.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Can't remember the specific thread reference, but there was a nice pre-owned 18 Hewes Redfisher lapstrake flats boat in Panama City Beach, FL, well under your budget, that would meet your needs. 

https://panamacity.craigslist.org/boa/d/hewes-18-redfisher-lappy-hull/6424908682.html


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

DOCOZZIE said:


> Any news or thoughts on the Heron 18? Is it available yet?


Its available enough that you can call to schedule a wet test. Its in its final rigging this week and we will be in Charleston the following weekend. May be a bit over your budget but we will have a base package for about $29.5K. But that will include everything you need to go fish the shallows including trim tabs, hydraulic steering, poling platform, release / bait well, aluminum trailer and 60hp Etec. Add rods, ice and beverages and go! Thanks!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd take a look at the east cape vantage. I know Graham Hagameyer has one for sale for around your price range and if i'm not mistaken it's still here in Charleston.


----------



## SCFLY (Sep 20, 2016)

Grahams boat sold for a crazy low price - deal of the century but it's gone now.


----------



## DOCOZZIE (Jan 14, 2018)

Zika said:


> Can't remember the specific thread reference, but there was a nice pre-owned 18 Hewes Redfisher lapstrake flats boat in Panama City Beach, FL, well under your budget, that would meet your needs. Search Craigs List.


Thanks. I'll check it out.


SCFLY said:


> Grahams boat sold for a crazy low price - deal of the century but it's gone now.


i see a "like" button but how do you dislike a comment? Ha, that sucks vantage would have been amazing. Any vantages avilable, please let me know


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Found the CL link and added it to my post above.


----------



## DOCOZZIE (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank you guys for the quick responses. I'm going to wet test a couple of these options and see what I like best.


----------

